# Squash considering legal action against IOC for Olympics snub



## CWCissey (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/squash/...egal-battle-olympic-snub-favour-breakdancing/



> A
> calls for a potential legal challenge after the globally popular sport was again snubbed for the Olympics, this time in favour of breakdancing.
> 
> Briton Nick Matthew, the former world No 1, launched a blistering attack on the "cloak and dagger" process which again dashes hopes of his sport featuring at Paris 2024.
> ...



Lol fuck your ratings grabs, let's have Olympic pub darts!


----------



## Coconut Gun (Feb 21, 2019)

> which is striving to make the Olympic programme gender-balanced, more youth-focused and more _*urban*_."



Just say it. Say brown people. We all know what you mean, so just say it.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 21, 2019)

Coconut Gun said:


> Just say it. Say brown people. We all know what you mean, so just say it.



it's POC, excuse me.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 21, 2019)

lmao fucking owned, your shitty sport lost to fucking breakdancing


----------



## Splendid (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't think we should add any new sports involving subjective judging criteria. It's not really a fair competition if a lot of it is left up to taste.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 21, 2019)

If it requires individual equipment or judges, it doesn't belong in the olympics. Feats of strength or endurance only. Good thing I haven't cared about them in 20 years.


----------



## Splendid (Feb 21, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> If it requires individual equipment or judges, it doesn't belong in the olympics. Feats of strength or endurance only. Good thing I haven't cared about them in 20 years.


So you want to remove things like shooting, fencing, and decathalon, which are old as shit?
Hell, you'd probably have to remove essentially all of the winter olympics. I guess you could maybe keep curling.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 21, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> So you want to remove things like shooting, fencing, and decathalon, which are old as shit?
> Hell, you'd probably have to remove essentially all of the winter olympics. I guess you could maybe keep curling.


Everybody uses identical equipment in fencing and the decathlon (I think), so I'm ok with it. I don't like the dependence of shooting or the Biathlon (which is a great event) on an individuals own equipment, even is it's subject to standards and inspection. If everyone used the same weapon (with time to re-zero) I'd be ok, but then it would suck.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 21, 2019)

Coconut Gun said:


> Just say it. Say brown people. We all know what you mean, so just say it.


You mean blacks. Say what you will about Arabs or (East) Indians, but I doubt any of them give a shit about breakdancing.

I hope Squash can fuck over these Breakdancers ASAP.


----------



## Splendid (Feb 21, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> Everybody uses identical equipment in fencing and the decathlon (I think), so I'm ok with it. I don't like the dependence of shooting or the Biathlon (which is a great event) on an individuals own equipment, even is it's subject to standards and inspection. If everyone used the same weapon (with time to re-zero) I'd be ok, but then it would suck.


Nope, fencing weapons can vary greatly, and that's not even getting into stuff like equestrian sports, where which specific horse you're riding on matters a hell of a lot more than pretty much any equipment in any other sport.
Even stuff like swimming has different kinds of swimsuits, and they can confer a real advantage. Almost all sports have some sort of equipment that works this way. Unless you want to go back to naked Greek guys wrestling each other or an adult track and field meet, you have to accept that equipment is part of athleticism.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 21, 2019)

It takes a very special group to make me thing that we'd be better off with the UN being in charge of something, and yet here we are. I really do despise the IOC.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 21, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Nope, fencing weapons can vary greatly, and that's not even getting into stuff like equestrian sports, where which specific horse you're riding on matters a hell of a lot more than pretty much any equipment in any other sport.
> Even stuff like swimming has different kinds of swimsuits, and they can confer a real advantage. Almost all sports have some sort of equipment that works this way. Unless you want to go back to naked Greek guys wrestling each other or an adult track and field meet, you have to accept that equipment is part of athleticism.



Equipment advantages are definitely a part of many sports, but I don't think it should be a part of Olympic sports. I don't want to see dudes thrashing around naked, but the playing field needs to be completely level equipment wise.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 21, 2019)

The Olympic committee itself is a huge lolcow.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Feb 22, 2019)

When is Smash Bros Melee gonna be in the Olympics? I wanna see Mew2King on a box of Wheaties.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 22, 2019)

So they tried to get rid of wrestling last time, now it's squash? Eh, they picked a better target, but how the hell is breakdancing an olympic event?


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 22, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Unless you want to go back to naked Greek guys wrestling each other



Yes I want that.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 26, 2019)

Breaking finally getting recognition? Great.
It's one of the most difficult physical activities in human history and it definitely belongs at the Olympics.
Look at this and tell me that's not peak human athleticism worthy of being at the Olympics:






Definitely better than bouncing a tennis ball off the wall over and over again.




Glad I couldn't help said:


> You mean blacks. Say what you will about Arabs or (East) Indians, but I doubt any of them give a shit about breakdancing.



That's where you're wrong. This shit is worldwide.
I'm a breakdancer and my current crew consists of 2 Caucasians, 1 Arab, 1 Chinese and 1 Latino.
Breakdancing is the poster child for that diversity that everyone is yammering about these days and we've been doing it like that since the 70's.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 27, 2019)

Who gives a shit about squash? All the kids are into curling and badminton.


----------

